# Ixxx?



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

narcissistic said:


> If you were already on the idea of your type being ISTJ or INTJ then a result of having ISFj is more likely to go into the direction of ISTJ.


When I took the socionics test I didn't take it in the mindset that I was already one particular type. I wasn't sure about your earlier ISFJ evaluation, but I was surprised that it had a 100% compatibility rate in my results, as well as how the type I got was very close to your prediction.

edit: just took the enneagram test. I don't believe it has much correlation to MBTI, but it wouldn't hurt to show it to you


* *


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@gyogul

Type 4s and 5s are more present in these types according to this (source: Myers-Briggs / MBTI & Enneagram Correlations)
INFP, INFJ, INTP, INTJ, ISTP

ISTJs are more likely to be: (source: Here Are The Most Common Enneagram Types For Each Myers-Briggs Personality Type | Page 2 | Thought Catalog)
Type 1, 6, 5 (in order).

ISFJs are more likely to be: (source: Here Are The Most Common Enneagram Types For Each Myers-Briggs Personality Type | Page 10 | Thought Catalog)
Type 6, 2, 9 (in order).

INTJs are more likely to be: (source: Here Are The Most Common Enneagram Types For Each Myers-Briggs Personality Type | Page 6 | Thought Catalog)
Type 5, 1 (in order).

From this source (source: MBTI-Enneagram correlations)
Type 4s and 5s are more present in:
INTP, INFP, INTJ, INFJ, ISTP

INTJs: 5, 1
ISTJs: 1, 6
ISFJs: 6, 9

If you were to add enneagram to justify your MBTI type, then yours would fall into being INTx.


----------



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

narcissistic said:


> @gyogul
> 
> Type 4s and 5s are more present in these types according to this (source: Myers-Briggs / MBTI & Enneagram Correlations)
> INFP, INFJ, INTP, INTJ, ISTP
> ...


The personality descriptions from that page are much more telling than personalitypage of 16personalities

From reading all of the introverted types, I related most to INFP and INTP, both fairly well but more to INTP to a noticeable extent. 

I think this thread is coming to a conclusion since there's not much else you can feed off of to help me. INTP doesn't describe me to a T but it's a decent amount, much better than my past perceived types from before. I'll post on both the NT and NF forums to see what people's thoughts are 

Thanks a lot for taking the time to type me. You were very thorough and detailed with your process which I appreciate.


----------

